# *The Harrow Inn Public House* Bulphan, Thurrock, Essex



## david-320 (Oct 30, 2010)

This is a pub I found in 2008. It closed in early 2000. Since 2008 it has been vandelised & generally smashed up. Its upsetting because when I found it, it was in a okayish condition. But sadly its now a complete wreck. There was no security at the time & access was easy. But now there is a secured fence & gate. Also I do believe that since the arson attack in 2009 on the other building, there are now patrols here & their, so be careful if you do visit. Also some pathetic Chav has smashed up the Pool table & the 3 sunbeds, I mean why do people do this, its not there property. Also the floorboards in this pub have been ripped up & alot off roof Tiles have been taken. So be careful for holes & general wood rott. 






Long time ago





1999





The Present















Will never know why a Well is here ?








































There was alot off keys scattered everywhere, some hidden on top off beams, so I was able to unlock all the doors, & voila found all of this unopened drink, some were still in date.



































That is a Wedding Dress on the bed










Since then, some tramp has taken all the clothes

So there you go


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds sadly like a case of shutting the stable gate after the horse has bolted.
I love the old Early 20th Century shot amongst your own.
There is a lot to be said for security! whilst they seem a bain in our explorative ideal's they do and are there for a good purpose.It is sad to hear yet another story of wanton vandalism.
Quote 'Since then, some tramp has taken all the clothes'. They look like womens clothes that has to have been one desperate tramp...


----------



## KooK. (Oct 30, 2010)

the well is pretty confusing.


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 30, 2010)

Interesting stuff. Love the AGA.

Er.......can't women be tramps too?


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 30, 2010)

Good report - I like abandoned pubs - just a shame there are so many about these days


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice, I hopethey didnt smash up all the drink!

I wonder why all the leccy was still on


----------



## NatTC (Nov 28, 2010)

I never even knew that there was a pub in Bulphan wow!


----------



## magmo (Dec 1, 2010)

An ashtray on a pub table..... A sight never to be seen again.... Well only during a lockin. It is funny how even after a only couple of years it seems strange to see an ashtray in a pub.... Where did they all go? That is another mystery...


----------



## jhluxton (Dec 1, 2010)

Must be a sad story behind that place given that so much was left behind - the drink, the clothes etc. 

John


----------



## raesa (Dec 9, 2010)

What is on the sofa on the 15th pic!?


----------



## Potter (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm amazed the power was still on and there was so much still there. Was the piano somewhere else given how rotten it was.

It's a doll on the sofa.


----------

